
Shortcuts JS has a new home - joshfarrant
https://shortcuts.fun
======
joshfarrant
Hey HN!

I'm happy to announce that Shortcuts JS finally has a proper home! The only
real source of information on the library before now was the README on GitHub,
so it's nice to have a better looking place to learn more about the library.

I've also spent a bit of time building a Playground into the site, so you can
now play around with Shortcuts JS right in your browser! Downloading a
Shortcut from the Playground doesn't currently work on iOS. I'll be adding
support for that in the near future.

Any feedback on the site would be greatly appreciated!

As you'll see, we're about 10% of the way through implementing all of Apple's
built-in actions into Shortcuts JS. If you'd like to help us get just a bit
closer to 100% then I'd love to have you as a contributor! Adding an action
only takes a few minutes and I'm more than happy to help you get started.
Plus, you'll get pride-of-place in the Contributors section!

Any questions let me know!

